# Portinoux Epperlein



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Anybody USA members interested in a Paul Portinoux branded Epperlein?

Check it out on the Evil-bay, item number 300467359812

Here's a picture of mine:



















:beach:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Anybody USA members interested in a Paul Portinoux branded Epperlein?
> 
> Check it out on the Evil-bay, item number 300467359812
> 
> ...


Have been watching it Larry, guess I won't be alone.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Have been watching it Larry, guess I won't be alone.


Good luck Bill...I really hope you get it.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody USA members interested in a Paul Portinoux branded Epperlein?
> ...


You're never alone on the evil-bay Bill.

I hope you win it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I hope you win that one Bill looking forward to seing the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bill, on this occasion I will refrain from bidding - (what do you mean when you say "Â£50 a month "watch money" won't get you that one Mel" :rofl2 Actually I've only got about four pounds left this month - re-batteried nearly forty electric/quartzes last week.

One always hopes it's one of the "good guys" who gets these, rather than just an INVESTOR :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sold for $305!

I know who the winner was (and it wasn't me).

Anyone here the runner up?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sniped.  :furious:


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to have sniped it, but glad to have won it. :thumbup:

harleymanstan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Sniped.  :furious:


Sorry to hear that Bill.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Sniped.  :furious:


Dont worry Bill there will always be another one that comes along.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, Paul. Appears my getting electric watches on Ebay days are over. As a pensioner for 20 years I can no longer compete financially with todays buyers so I'll stick with pocket watches. It was fun while it lasted and my heirs will do what they decide with those I have since I'm a collector and not ever a seller personally.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Thanks, Paul. Appears my getting electric watches on Ebay days are over. As a pensioner for 20 years I can no longer compete financially with todays buyers so I'll stick with pocket watches. It was fun while it lasted and my heirs will do what they decide with those I have since I'm a collector and not ever a seller personally.


Sorry to hear you feel that way Bill :sadwalk: There will always be another listed for sale eventually. It may not be branded as a Portinoux or Dorlin, but there will be more. Might as well let the expensive ones pass on by first.

It's the non-recognized branded Epperlein that you're most likely to find. That's how I found the first Portinoux/Epperlein to be displayed on The Watch Forum.

Before that most forumers thought they were non-existant. :thumbsup:

Good Luck with the hunt for whatever you might be chasing! :cheers:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not just the Epperlein, Larry, although this is only the second I have seen on the bay. (and I helped Paul get the other) I have found although I have been bidding higher than what all electrics were going for a short time ago, I hardly ever win any. Somebody say there is a recession? I guess the market has passed me by. (like a lot of other things)









Since my article on Waterbury rotary watches will be published in a month I guess I'll concentrate on my collection of them and associated materials.


----------

